# Breeder recommendations



## cewalmsley (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in the process of finding a breeder and just wondered if anyone had recommendations for vimick?? Or if anyone on here owns a vimick cockapoo. I am going to visit them - and a few other breeders too - but word of mouth recommendation counts for a lot in my book! 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry I have not heard of that breeder but wanted to say good luck on your visit


----------



## rhojoh (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Claire

Lorton cockapoo's have just had pups - they have a website and also Anzil's who quite a few people have recommended on here and rosedale doodles. Good luck


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, I have never heard of Vimick but just enjoyed looking at their website which I'm guessing you have seen, if not they mostly breed Border collies and have recently discovered the joys of cockapoo's, they have a lot of dogs but sounds like quite a nice set up, If you were not too far away I would definitely say go and visit them as obviously websites can make things sound better than they are. I liked the fact that they say they explain Cockapoo's need plenty of grooming in their information about Cockapoo's, I think that is something a lot of people do not realise when they get a pup. - edit - just realised you said you are going to visit! let us know what you think.


----------



## suju (Jun 8, 2014)

hi, know your post is quite old but just wondered how you got on with Vimick. We are wanting a cockapoo and are visiting Vimick at the weekend, they sound lovely on the phone.

Thanks Judy.


----------

